# O2X Challenges at SB, SR, Loon & Windham



## legalskier (Jul 23, 2014)

Link:
http://www.o2x.com/collections/races


*"Obstacle Racing Goes Au Naturel"*

http://www.outsideonline.com/fitnes...=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tweet


----------



## Abubob (Jul 24, 2014)

Now that's more like it! But still ...


----------

